# What Do You Write On?



## Bruce McKnight (Apr 13, 2016)

I don't get to sit at a desk and write, so I need something mobile to write on.

I use a Surface Pro tablet for work and like a lot of things except how it is hard to balance the keyboard setup anywhere besides a desk. For writing, I need something with a fixed keyboard so that I can easily pick up and move and write for short periods (which is all I typically have) easily.

I want something small and light with a touchscreen (I got one at worked an was hooked). I didn't think that was a lot to ask until I tried to fine something that worked.

First I tried the Asus C100 Chromebook. This is, by far, the best form chassis of any technology I have ever held and it loads instantly with a great battery. Unfortunately, as amazing as it is for its intended purpose of web browsing, it was impossible to write on for two main reasons:

There's no delete key. I know there is alt-backspace, but the worst design idea was putting the power down button in the upper right where the delete key usually is. Every time I wanted to delete something, I would turn the flippin' thing off. I'm not resilient enough to overcome that habit.
Writing on Google Docs suuuuuhuhuuuuucks royally! I love Google and they nail almost everything, but when I loaded my modest manuscript into Google Docs, it would take over a full minute to load and, even if I left it open, the response on keystrokes (especially if I wanted to delete a few words - which happens often) was unbearable. I kept overshooting my deletes or leaving fragments in there. Then when I started typing, it wouldn't come up fast enough. Microsoft's nonsense bloatware doesn't have this problem, so I'm baffled. C'mon Google, you're better than that.

Because I liked a lot of things about the Asus C100, I next tried the Asus T100, which is the laptop transformer powered by Windows (shame on me) so I can write on the local machine for better response times. This model was awful because the weighting on the unit makes it so that if you put it anywhere besides a desk (like your lap), the thing tips over. Terrible design from the company that created the amazingly sleek C100. Grrr! I could get around how they moved the shift key on me (since delete is where it belongs), but I have to write on the run and that means on my lap. When the thing keeps falling over, I can't get anything done.

Now I'm ticked and I don't know what to try next.

What do you guys write on? Am I the only one who has to confine their writing to bus rides and the couch? How do you pull it off?


----------



## Miskatonic (Apr 14, 2016)

Sager laptop.


----------



## Letharg (Apr 14, 2016)

I write on a Asus Zenbook ux305 and I'm wholly satisfied. Works well both when used resting on my knees (bus, train), standing, or sitting at a desk. No touchscreen but light to carry, stiff metal chassis, great response from keyboard with spaced keys that allows for easy typing and a great display that works well in outdoor light. 1,3 kg, 10 hours + battery, fanless etc. 

The best laptop I've had so far by a margin.


----------



## Velka (Apr 14, 2016)

11" MacBook Air. It's light and easy to throw into a purse/backpack. Once I got used to the touchpad wizardry and keyboard shortcuts, it's very intuitive and user-friendly. I still have a PC rig for gaming, but when it comes to writing, email, work stuff, and web surfing I'm always on this.

I used to use Pages for writing, but a few years ago I got Scrivner and it was the best $40 I ever spent.


----------



## thedarknessrising (Apr 14, 2016)

A zippered binder full of notebook paper. Though I do use Google Docs on my phone for notes.


----------



## Alcowski (Apr 14, 2016)

Paper. Notes. Jesus am I a dinosaur? 

LÃ¤hetetty minun GT-I9506 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## Penpilot (Apr 14, 2016)

I write on a Dell 15" laptop and don't have an issue writing with nothing but my lap to place it on. I do half my writing this way. I find it's the chair and how I cross my legs that matters.

I have short legs so the chair has to have a little cross bar for me to prop up my knees for the most comfortable writing experience. But even then without that bar, if I cross my legs, I can balance the laptop well enough to write. The screen may not be level but it's functional.


----------



## Demesnedenoir (Apr 14, 2016)

Macbook & Scrivener are my addictions, but I've done only a little writing with an iPad &attached keyboard. Editing & minor revisions mostly.

I'd be a dinosaur but I can't read my own handwriting anymore, heh heh.


----------



## Heliotrope (Apr 14, 2016)

I'm a freaking amoeba  

I hand write still. I like those large black hard cover sketch books you get at the art store. I HATE notebooks with lines. Hate them. I'm never been an "in the lines" kind of girl. I write like crazy on those big blank white sheets, and I can stick post it notes where ever I want: 

"More description here." 
"ohhhhh, a theme! Play on this more." 
"hmmmmmm, characterization is not coming through…." 

Then, when I'm ready to type it all out I use my Macbook pro. Microsoft word.


----------



## Demesnedenoir (Apr 14, 2016)

In the end, you're Mac girl, that's what matters,  Although Scrivener kicks butt. If you haven't try it out.



Heliotrope said:


> I'm a freaking amoeba
> 
> I hand write still. I like those large black hard cover sketch books you get at the art store. I HATE notebooks with lines. Hate them. I'm never been an "in the lines" kind of girl. I write like crazy on those big blank white sheets, and I can stick post it notes where ever I want:
> 
> ...


----------



## Reilith (Apr 14, 2016)

I've talked about this in a similar thread a while ago, but I found that it is quite liberating to write on paper. I use a graphic pencil or one of those inky pens and usually decide on a compact A5 notebook for it. Later on I type it onto my PC. I am currently trying to familiarize myself with yWriter, as I am a Win gal. Until I am completely sure in its possibilities, I am also using Word to keep track of random names and thoughts, concepts etc. Same goes for notes on my phone.


----------



## Chessie (Apr 14, 2016)

I write in Google Docs on a Samsung tablet with a keyboard. It's light, portable, and uploading files/sending them to readers is ez-pz with Google docs. Occasionally, I'll write on the desktop. It's not a good place for me though. The Steam button is too freaking tempting. The tablet is nice too because my mind is trained to work on it. I sit, open up Pandora, begin to write. And I can take it on the deck and write outside which is sooooo nice in the summertime. Alaskan summers are the best and sitting inside to write is freaking lame when the sun is out past midnight.


----------



## Bruce McKnight (Apr 14, 2016)

Chesterama said:


> I write in Google Docs on a Samsung tablet with a keyboard. It's light, portable, and uploading files/sending them to readers is ez-pz with Google docs.



Do you write in Google Docs for your full manuscript or break up into smaller pieces? Is it not intolerably slow once the doc gets big?


----------



## Chessie (Apr 14, 2016)

Oh, goodness yes it's so freaking slow the more the document grows. That's one of the negatives. But yeah, I write the whole thing in there. It's been useful in the past because my readers have been able to insert their thoughts into the manuscript as they read. However, I can upload to digital stores easily with Docs so that's a bonus.


----------



## evolution_rex (Apr 14, 2016)

I also use google docs, and yeah, I have to segment it into parts until I've finished. I don't mind the slow speed once I'm only doing minor fixes. But it's worth it as I don't own nor have the money to buy Microsoft Word. It comes in handy if I want to share it for others to read or even help edit.

As for my desk/computer, it's an HP laptop, and I the desk I is a big metal rack that was once used to carry egg crates at a factory.


----------



## Geo (Apr 15, 2016)

I do a lot of commuting and in the train I like to write on paper. For that I use _homemade_ notebooks. At work, people have this horrifying tendency to print tons of things they forget, or don't care, to pick up from the main printer, so I make notebooks with that paper. I just select the printouts that are single side it. Then all I need is an stapler and done, I feel like a hero to a bunch of trees when writing.

At home, and for transcripts, I use a Mac book pro. Software wise I use Word or LaTeX.


----------



## kennyc (Apr 15, 2016)

This is where it all starts:


----------



## Miskatonic (Apr 15, 2016)

Took a cue from Brandon Sanderson and started using Word with the navigation panel. Makes things so easy to organize and find quickly.


----------



## Svrtnsse (Apr 15, 2016)

Wirting on a macbook air using apache openoffice.


----------



## Bruce McKnight (Apr 15, 2016)

evolution_rex said:


> I don't own nor have the money to buy Microsoft Word.



Ever try LibreOffice? All the core functionality at a 100% lower cost.


----------



## Bruce McKnight (Apr 15, 2016)

Miskatonic said:


> Took a cue from Brandon Sanderson and started using Word with the navigation panel. Makes things so easy to organize and find quickly.



As much as I don't like supporting Microsoft, I found that feature and the automatic Table of Contents very helpful.


----------



## skip.knox (Apr 15, 2016)

Alcowski said:


> Paper. Notes. Jesus am I a dinosaur?



You are not a dinosaur, you are a human. Dinosaurs are extinct.

Sincerely, 
Jesus.


----------



## kennyc (Apr 15, 2016)

Bruce McKnight said:


> Ever try LibreOffice? All the core functionality at a 100% lower cost.



I've used MS Word/Office for ages but switched over to LibreOffice this past year.....EXCELLENT!

(full disclosure....once I write the first draft etc in my spiral notebook I then enter it into the computer user LibreOffice or Word)


----------



## skip.knox (Apr 15, 2016)

evolution_rex said:


> ...  I don't own nor have the money to buy Microsoft Word.



Libre Office. Completely free and does everything Word does. And does it in pretty much the same way.


----------



## skip.knox (Apr 15, 2016)

Geo said:


> ... LaTeX.



Hardcore! Full props to the Linux comrades.


----------



## kennyc (Apr 15, 2016)

skip.knox said:


> You are not a dinosaur, you are a human. Dinosaurs are extinct.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Jesus.



No, No, the only remaining dinosaurs are birds.
Darwin.


----------



## lonelyboy1977 (Apr 16, 2016)

FIRST DRAFT: Notebook and Pen

I went several years without handwriting anything, but one fateful day back in 2008 my printer ran out of ink when I urgently needed to post a letter. With no time to buy a new cartridge I wrote the letter by hand, and I was so shocked at how bad my handwriting looked (I used to have beautiful handwriting) I decided that from that day forth I would always write the first draft of everything I write by hand.


SUBSEQUENT DRAFTS: Laptop or Desktop PC

At the moment I'm using an ASUS laptop running Linux Mint 17.2


----------



## Alcowski (Apr 16, 2016)

skip.knox said:


> You are not a dinosaur, you are a human. Dinosaurs are extinct.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Jesus.


Well done Sherlock. Who would have known?

LÃ¤hetetty minun GT-I9506 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## Miskatonic (Apr 16, 2016)

I bit the bullet and picked up a copy of Scrivener. When you open up your first project, under the binder it has a whole bunch of default stuff. Can you change the settings so that doesn't show up? Or do you just have to delete all of it?


----------



## Penpilot (Apr 16, 2016)

Miskatonic said:


> I bit the bullet and picked up a copy of Scrivener. When you open up your first project, under the binder it has a whole bunch of default stuff. Can you change the settings so that doesn't show up? Or do you just have to delete all of it?



What default stuff are you talking about? Are you talking about the folders and the trash bin?


----------



## Miskatonic (Apr 16, 2016)

Penpilot said:


> What default stuff are you talking about? Are you talking about the folders and the trash bin?



Like the sample output. 

I'm definitely gonna have to watch some tutorials to get the hang of everything.


----------



## skip.knox (Apr 16, 2016)

You can start a new empty project. That will have the minimum stuff. Or you could learn to work with the Novel default project. It's not too bad.

Like any sophisticated tool, Scrivener does take time to learn; you do not, however, need to learn everything at once. Just treat it like a word processor and charge ahead. It's difficult to put a foot wrong, and you will soon be looking for Cool Thing #12 (and 25) to up your skillz.


----------



## Penpilot (Apr 16, 2016)

Miskatonic said:


> Like the sample output.
> 
> I'm definitely gonna have to watch some tutorials to get the hang of everything.



Not 100% clear on what you're saying, but anyway, if I create a new project using a blank template, I end up with a blank document, which I can edit to my needs.


----------



## Miskatonic (Apr 17, 2016)

Penpilot said:


> Not 100% clear on what you're saying, but anyway, if I create a new project using a blank template, I end up with a blank document, which I can edit to my needs.



skip.knox explained it, in the post above!


----------



## kennyc (Apr 17, 2016)

Tangentially related.....Taking notes on paper vs computer - Taking Notes By Hand May Be Better Than Digitally, Researchers Say : NPR


----------



## skip.knox (Apr 17, 2016)

kennyc said:


> Tangentially related.....Taking notes on paper vs computer - Taking Notes By Hand May Be Better Than Digitally, Researchers Say : NPR



Tangentially replied: absolutely. I give the sermonette to my students every semester. Take notes by hand. Also, throw away your highlighters. Take notes on your reading as well.

Very few take my advice. I suspect those that do take my advice, wrote it down.


----------



## Bekka King (Apr 20, 2016)

I've been happy with Toshibas for laptops.  Comparatively stable and reliable.


----------



## evolution_rex (Apr 21, 2016)

Bruce McKnight said:


> Ever try LibreOffice? All the core functionality at a 100% lower cost.


I've tried a few times and it never completes its download, neither will its mirror sites. I've asked for help on their site several times and never got any responses. So I've stuck with Google Docs.

I'd like something I can use offline though, things would go far faster and I wouldn't need to depend on a connection. I would probably still use Docs though, because I can share it with people.


----------



## Penpilot (Apr 21, 2016)

evolution_rex said:


> I've tried a few times and it never completes its download, neither will its mirror sites. I've asked for help on their site several times and never got any responses. So I've stuck with Google Docs.
> 
> I'd like something I can use offline though, things would go far faster and I wouldn't need to depend on a connection. I would probably still use Docs though, because I can share it with people.



That's weird. What you could try is maybe have a friend download the install packages onto a USB stick for you and install from there.


----------



## Ireth (Apr 21, 2016)

I'm struggling to figure out LibreOffice right now. I can't find some of the things I need most, like the thing that lets me put accented letters and symbols into my document. Very important when the majority of my characters have accents in their names. Copying and pasting from other documents is a pain in the butt. I much prefer Microsoft Word.


----------



## Heliotrope (Apr 21, 2016)

Kenny, that is really interesting. I know for myself I prefer to write long hand first in my sketchbooks, and part of it is because when I'm writing long hand I'm lazier… it's harder to write longhand than typing… so when I'm writing long hand I choose my words and sentences more carefully. "How can I write this in the most concise way possible?" Vs "I'll just write type stream of consciousness and see what happens…" 

When I write long hand first I find I get clearer work. When I type I get a thousand words of WTF?


----------



## Penpilot (Apr 21, 2016)

Ireth said:


> I'm struggling to figure out LibreOffice right now. I can't find some of the things I need most, like the thing that lets me put accented letters and symbols into my document. Very important when the majority of my characters have accents in their names. Copying and pasting from other documents is a pain in the butt. I much prefer Microsoft Word.



This might be helpful Common/Inserting Special Charactershttps://help.libreoffice.org/Common/Inserting Special Characters - LibreOffice Help


----------



## Ireth (Apr 21, 2016)

Penpilot said:


> This might be helpful Common/Inserting Special Charactershttps://help.libreoffice.org/Common/Inserting Special Characters - LibreOffice Help



It just says there's no text in the page... ;


----------



## Jerseydevil (Apr 22, 2016)

I use a Dell Laptop for writing. I put it on a folder box, making an impromptu standing desk. Sitting too long is unhealthy and standing burns more calories. I also think better when I pace around.


----------



## CupofJoe (Apr 22, 2016)

Ireth said:


> It just says there's no text in the page... ;



Inserting Special Characters - LibreOffice Help

The link got doubled somewhere...


> This function allows you to insert special characters, such as check marks, boxes, and telephone symbols, into your text.
> 
> 
> To view a selection of all characters, choose *Insert - Special Character*.
> ...


----------



## Geo (Apr 22, 2016)

Jerseydevil said:


> I put it on a folder box, making an impromptu standing desk. Sitting too long is unhealthy and standing burns more calories. I also think better when I pace around.



I hear you...

I have the box of my laptop as standing desk. I used to have a wood stand I made for it (it was at the perfect height to keep my neck relaxed) but that got destroyed/lost along the many field trips I had last year, so now the box (which is a little to low to be fully functional but better than nothing) sit is its place.


----------



## kennyc (Apr 22, 2016)

Ireth said:


> It just says there's no text in the page... ;



Well, only now am I back in front of my computer and able to take a look. What I'm seeing is that all it takes is to click 'Insert' from the top menu bar. Choose 'Special Characters' from the drop down (third item from top on mine)  and then choose the special character from the array/table and click 'Insert'


----------



## kennyc (Apr 22, 2016)

Jerseydevil said:


> I use a Dell Laptop for writing. I put it on a folder box, making an impromptu standing desk. Sitting too long is unhealthy and standing burns more calories. I also think better when I pace around.



Yes, I have a new saying, "Writing while walking around."


----------



## kennyc (Apr 22, 2016)

The only thing I am disappointed in Libre Writer with is that it does not have a Reading Level function and the spelling/grammar checking is horrible.


----------



## kennyc (Apr 22, 2016)

Jerseydevil said:


> I use a Dell Laptop for writing. I put it on a folder box, making an impromptu standing desk. Sitting too long is unhealthy and standing burns more calories. I also think better when I pace around.



From Writer's Almanac:

"Nabokov wrote standing up, at a lectern, taking careful notes on index cards, which he then arranged in order and gave to his wife, VÃ©ra, who typed them out into manuscript form. Vera also served as his manager, bookkeeper, and agent. He thought her the best-humored woman he’d ever met and once wrote to her, “You turn my life into something light, amazing, rainbowed.”

 Happy Birthday Vladimir Nabokov.

Hemingway too wrote standing up.


----------



## Mythopoet (Apr 22, 2016)

I write either in a Rhodia notebook or on my desktop using Scrivener.


----------



## Ireth (Apr 22, 2016)

kennyc said:


> Well, only now am I back in front of my computer and able to take a look. What I'm seeing is that all it takes is to click 'Insert' from the top menu bar. Choose 'Special Characters' from the drop down (third item from top on mine)  and then choose the special character from the array/table and click 'Insert'



I'm not even seeing an "Insert" option.


----------



## kennyc (Apr 22, 2016)

Ireth said:


> I'm not even seeing an "Insert" option.



You don't have a toolbar at the top of the window?


----------



## Vincent Lakes (Apr 23, 2016)

I'm writing on whatever is available at the moment. Usually it's my trusty old desktop, but also increasingly my new laptop. I use cloud to share my unfinished works between everything connected to my wifi network. I don't like writing on tablets, so those are for quick notes at most. One dream that I have, and which I will make a reality sometime in near future, is to write a short story by using a real quill, ink and paper. I've been planning that for my wife to have as a small special gift. Granted, it's awfully slow to write on paper, I very much enjoy doing that occasionally. I always do my early drafts, designs, character sheets, maps and so forth on paper. It just has a feeling you can't get from glowing screen and a always-so-convenient keyboard.


----------



## Charles Parkes (May 6, 2016)

Bruce McKnight said:


> I don't get to sit at a desk and write, so I need something mobile to write on.
> 
> What do you guys write on? Am I the only one who has to confine their writing to bus rides and the couch? How do you pull it off?



I'm on a macbook pro (think I must have trod on the screen once, so it's a weeny bit ropey).

I sympathise with your dilemma about where to write. I'm always on the sofa and I think it's playing havoc with my back and neck. 

Bought an iphone 6 plus the other day so that I could do some writing on that, but still figuring out the best programme to use with dropbox so I can actually use it!


----------



## v_legolas_gleaf (Sep 9, 2019)

Geo said:


> I do a lot of commuting and in the train I like to write on paper. For that I use _homemade_ notebooks. At work, people have this horrifying tendency to print tons of things they forget, or don't care, to pick up from the main printer, so I make notebooks with that paper. I just select the printouts that are single side it. Then all I need is an stapler and done, I feel like a hero to a bunch of trees when writing.
> 
> At home, and for transcripts, I use a Mac book pro. Software wise I use Word or LaTeX.



I *like *that you re-use the "one-sided" papers. I do that myself whenever possible. Environmentally conscious decisions are good.


----------



## v_legolas_gleaf (Sep 9, 2019)

evolution_rex said:


> I've tried a few times and it never completes its download, neither will its mirror sites. I've asked for help on their site several times and never got any responses. So I've stuck with Google Docs.
> 
> I'd like something I can use offline though, things would go far faster and I wouldn't need to depend on a connection. I would probably still use Docs though, because I can share it with people.




I'm a Software Engineer here. Do you have the 32-bit version of Windows on your machine or 64-bit version? LibreOffice has both of those versions so see which one you're downloading. If that fails, have a friend download it on USB and "stick it in your machine"!


----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 9, 2019)

Lenovo X220 - the last compact laptop they made with a 'proper' keyboard on it with a RAM and SSD upgrade. Docked to an extra display when in my office. Ubuntu 18.04, Zim for world-building notes and Manuskript for writing.


----------



## Insolent Lad (Sep 9, 2019)

I took the  Tolkien-esque approach of writing my first novel on the backs of used papers. And half of my second novel. Then I discovered   computers!


----------



## MrNybble (Sep 9, 2019)

I use Google docs for the draft part. Gives me the ability to access the document from any machine including tablet and phone. Edits are done on the desktop with Microsoft word where. Prowriting Aid helps find certain problems when I first start reviewing a chapter.


----------



## skip.knox (Sep 9, 2019)

Sept Coleur notebooks hold the chewy mess that is my first-draft-but-also-writing-journal. I've tried a score of notebooks, but this brand has the right combination: paper that takes my fountain pens and doesn't smear, spiral binding that lays perfectly flat, reasonable price, and comes in colors! (they're like a rainbow)

Out of the chewy mess I extract and edit into Scrivener. Eventually Scrivener holds the real writing.

I use LibreOffice for pretty much all other kinds of writing. Notepad++ for html editing.


----------



## Steerpike (Sep 9, 2019)

I write first drafts by hand, also with fountain pen. I transcribe into Scrivener or Highland 2 and do a first round of edits at the same time.


----------



## Insolent Lad (Sep 9, 2019)

skip.knox said:


> Notepad++ for html editing.



Notepad++ has been my go-to for notes and research for some time. Just enough editing capabilities to fill that role for me.


----------



## Demesnedenoir (Sep 9, 2019)

My work flow has altered. I now do 100% of my writing and early editing in Scrivener on an iPad Pro before moving to the Mac desktop for final edits and formatting. I no longer trust anything to do with clouds. The damned things rain. Once there, I work in Vellum and InDesign for digital and physical layouts, respectively. Finally have the work flow down pat and damned near risk free... knock on wood.


----------



## v_legolas_gleaf (Sep 10, 2019)

Slartibartfast said:


> Lenovo X220 - the last compact laptop they made with a 'proper' keyboard on it with a RAM and SSD upgrade. Docked to an extra display when in my office. Ubuntu 18.04, Zim for world-building notes and *Manuskript *for writing.



I'm curious. How is your experience with Manuskript? Is it as good as Scrivener? Or better? I know Manuskript is free and open source but does it have all the necessary features to write a novel?


----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 10, 2019)

It’s good enough for me but I’ve never used Scrivener so it’s possible I’m just living in ignorance. I can say it’s a definite upgrade from a word processor. As it’s open source it wouldn’t cost you anything but time to try if you were interested.


----------



## v_legolas_gleaf (Sep 10, 2019)

Slartibartfast said:


> It’s good enough for me but I’ve never used Scrivener so it’s possible I’m just living in ignorance. I can say it’s a definite upgrade from a word processor. As it’s open source it wouldn’t cost you anything but time to try if you were interested.



Awesome! Will definitely give it a try.

I see you're a fan of The Hitchhiker's Guide to The Galaxy?


----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 10, 2019)

v_legolas_gleaf said:


> Awesome! Will definitely give it a try.
> 
> I see you're a fan of The Hitchhiker's Guide to The Galaxy?


I’d be interested to know how you feel it compares to Scrivener once you’ve tried it.

...and yes. What else could a world builder who loves HHG2G call themselves?


----------



## v_legolas_gleaf (Sep 10, 2019)

Slartibartfast said:


> ...and yes. What else could a world builder who loves HHG2G call themselves?


----------



## oenanthe (Sep 12, 2019)

I write my first draft in scrivener, immediately backing up my work in google documents.


----------



## thatguy (Sep 15, 2019)

OneNote is nice for me, though i wish it had live word count


----------



## A. E. Lowan (Sep 15, 2019)

I write on a Skytech Archangel gaming desktop named Morningstar on a desk that looks like a tornado hit it. I work in Word and OneNote, which is a remarkably versatile program for keeping things organized, especially if you're collaborating, which we do. I wouldn't use OneNote for actual writing, since printing and formatting 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 from it isn't graceful.


----------



## ThinkerX (Sep 15, 2019)

A. E. Lowan said:


> I write on a Skytech Archangel gaming desktop named Morningstar on a desk that looks like a tornado hit it. I work in Word and OneNote, which is a remarkably versatile program for keeping things organized, especially if you're collaborating, which we do. I wouldn't use OneNote for actual writing, since printing and formatting
> 
> 
> 
> ...


rest assured, your work area is tidy compared to mine.


----------



## Devor (Sep 15, 2019)

After multiple laptops breaking on me, I'm now on a cheap chromebook laptop, which I'd never buy again.  It's small and doesn't do well with anything that's not loaded into your browser.  I now do my worldbuilding on google docs, then move it to word when I get the chance on my HP desktop. It's not a great system, but it works well enough, because I often pile a lot of garbage into my google docs notes, then need to clean it all up anyways. Most of my notes are kept in a three-column word document which is great when I need to think things through over a printed document.  I love OneNote for its organized layout, but I've stopped using it for one big reason:  It doesn't print well.  If the pages you actually write in were in a print layout, that would be ideal (now I'm wondering if there's a setting for that and I didn't realize...).

I've got an old wobbly desk.  My monitor is raised on politics books I decided never to read.  To my right there's a pile of legos that I intend to build into my own set, whenever I get the freedom to work on it.  To my left is a pile of junk and papers.  In the middle it's clean with two glass coasters, a deck of cards, and a personal prayer I have standing up below the monitor.


----------



## A. E. Lowan (Sep 15, 2019)

Will OneNote print? I've actually never tried. If I need to print what I have in OneNote, I normally copy and paste to Word.


----------



## Devor (Sep 15, 2019)

A. E. Lowan said:


> Will OneNote print? I've actually never tried. If I need to print what I have in OneNote, I normally copy and paste to Word.



There is of course a print option, but it's like printing in Excel. Everything gets a little warped and sloppy.


----------



## Heliotrope (Sep 16, 2019)

MacBook something.....? I like Word and One Note and paper notebooks. Like, the old fashioned spiral bound. When I'm working on a project I carry my spiral bound around with me in my purse, and I have another under my bed. All my drafting, ideas, planning (I'm not a linear thinking at all. My stories don't come to me lineally. So I do a lot of brainstorming with pen and paper). All writing in Word, all organizing data in One Note.


----------



## CelestialGrace (Sep 19, 2019)

The bulk of it is written on my computer - but i write on whatever i have on hand. Notebooks, phone notes, gum wrapper. It's a wonderfully chaotic system.


----------



## Danskin (Sep 21, 2019)

Velka said:


> 11" MacBook Air. It's light and easy to throw into a purse/backpack...I used to use Pages for writing, but a few years ago I got Scrivner and it was the best $40 I ever spent.



Exactly the same! (except I used Word rather than Pages). Scrivener is amazing, I loved it even before I discovered the word count targets and writing history functions, and now I love it even more! The macbook is very light and easy to carry around – I write a lot on the train and in cafes etc.

But when I am writing at home, I usually 'dock' my macbook and use a bigger, better keyboard and a big screen. Because the keyboard on the macbook does suck a bit.


----------



## MJScribes (Oct 16, 2019)

Slartibartfast said:


> It’s good enough for me but I’ve never used Scrivener so it’s possible I’m just living in ignorance. I can say it’s a definite upgrade from a word processor. As it’s open source it wouldn’t cost you anything but time to try if you were interested.



Nice to know. My current combo of paper notebooks, Mac Notes, Word and Google Docs is finally falling apart and I'm looking for a more cohesive alternative - something where I could keep track of both the writing notes and the drafts. I guess I'll give Manuscript a chance (since I'm currently too cheap to splurge on Scrivener . 
Quick question - how Manuscript handles images? At least 30% of my writing notes are graphs, mind maps, tables, etc. and no software I've worked with could handle this things easily. I'm not even asking if I could make a mind-map in Manuscript (I have no hope left), but if I made one on paper and snapped a photo, could I put it into Manuscript easily or would I have to convert it 6 times before it matches Manuscript's size and format requirements?


----------



## v_legolas_gleaf (Oct 16, 2019)

MJScribes said:


> Nice to know. My current combo of paper notebooks, Mac Notes, Word and Google Docs is finally falling apart and I'm looking for a more cohesive alternative - something where I could keep track of both the writing notes and the drafts. I guess I'll give Manuscript a chance (since I'm currently too cheap to splurge on Scrivener .
> Quick question - how Manuscript handles images? At least 30% of my writing notes are graphs, mind maps, tables, etc. and no software I've worked with could handle this things easily. I'm not even asking if I could make a mind-map in Manuscript (I have no hope left), but if I made one on paper and snapped a photo, could I put it into Manuscript easily or would I have to convert it 6 times before it matches Manuscript's size and format requirements?



I found this on the GitHub site of Manuskript for handling images:

olivierkes/manuskript

Hope this helps? The process seems pretty straightforward.


----------



## MJScribes (Oct 16, 2019)

v_legolas_gleaf said:


> I found this on the GitHub site of Manuskript for handling images:
> 
> olivierkes/manuskript
> 
> Hope this helps? The process seems pretty straightforward.



Thanks , that's very helpful.


----------

